

When Proton Meets Monopole (1983) - ableal
http://www.npl.washington.edu/AV/altvw01.html

======
ableal
By John G. Cramer, professor of physics at the University of Washington in
Seattle.

Found in a comment by
[http://slashdot.org/~somepunk](http://slashdot.org/~somepunk) on
[http://science.slashdot.org/story/14/01/30/1343238/amherst-r...](http://science.slashdot.org/story/14/01/30/1343238/amherst-
researchers-create-magnetic-monopoles) : Amherst Researchers Create Magnetic
Monopoles

